# changing methimazole.dose



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Feedback please? So I got my bloodwork back and the on call endo said it was okay to lower my methimazole dose from 10mg a day to 5. This was my request to try to stave off the rash from the mmi. Ft4 is now. 86 ( ref. 71-1.85). 4 weeks ago it was 2.54. Tsh still suppressed but no longer completely undetected, now .016 (ref. .49-4.70). I'm wondering if it was a bad idea that I requested a decrease or if I am not headed for a rebound. I apologize for obsessing but I don't want to feel like crap all over again and as I mentioned, this dosage change was pretty much my idea. :/ ive only been on it a month. I feel like I'm making my own plan here and I am not at all.comfortable with it. I wish my endo would come back from maternity leave.. I am working on trying to get her nurse to email her next week on my behalf. She said shed be taking emails sooner than later....sigh. is it weird to change a working dose after just a month?


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

I've read in multiple places that many endos drop the dose by 50% once the patient comes into normal range. So you aren't doing anything crazy. But I hear ya, I feel like a human guinea pig myself.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. Xoxo


----------

